# How does a blonde print a MS Word file?



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

click


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

nice one!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

John that craked me up.......:lol:......good one


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I haven't tried, but I don't think that would work. The light from the screen, cobined with the reflections from the scan bulb would result in a white (or nearly white) page.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *I haven't tried, but I don't think that would work. The light from the screen, cobined with the reflections from the scan bulb would result in a white (or nearly white) page. *


Now that I think of it Mark you are most likely correct. That poor blonde probably got fired for not producing the document that she was typing up. You have to feel for her, poor girl.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark, you did it again. Please quit sucking the fun out of these jokes and just try to enjoy the humor -- if you can. 

Sheeesh! 

Nick :smoking:


----------

